# Anyone here use the Gaggia MM grinder with their Classic?



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

I was just about to pull the trigger on an MC2, but the other half think is to big and ugly. She has a point to be fair. She does like the Gaggia MM (ceramic burr) and to be fair I agree it looks much better.

But is it any good with the a classic? Is the coffee fine and consistent enough?

(I know it has issues such as the badly designed collection container, and its said to be very loud, but I can live with that - I'm purely interested in the finished product).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The only decent gaggia grinder is the MDF, the mm suffers terribly from static, even though it is a burr grinder the consistency leaves quite a lo to be desired, what about an ascaso they ae a bit more expensive but a lot nicer than the mc2. 12 years ago I had my gaggia paired with an MDF an got great results, I will use an MDF at work with a Brasilia lady and get acceptable shots, which says a lot from someone who is used to the Bosco and eureka combo.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The only decent gaggia grinder is the MDF, the mm suffers terribly from static, even though it is a burr grinder the consistency leaves quite a lo to be desired, what about an ascaso they ae a bit more expensive but a lot nicer than the mc2. 12 years ago I had my gaggia paired with an MDF an got great results, I will use an MDF at work with a Brasilia lady and get acceptable shots, which says a lot from someone who is used to the Bosco and eureka combo.


Costs an issue, did not really want to go over £100, even the MC2 was a stretch. Maybe I just need to get a hand grinder and save up...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A second hand MDF should not set you back more than £80 a £90 they are fairly easy o take apart and service, in fact the older steel burr versions are actually better than the newer ones


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

pm coffeechap. he is away for a week or so. give him a little bit of an idea of what you want and he may surprise you!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I bought an MM from a charity shop BNIB for a fiver about 5 years ago. Used it with my Classic for a number of months and it was OK. It's somewhere in my parents' garage now byut predominently I use it for brewed coffee now.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Martin perhaps you might want to one up to grind off event on june 22nd as you are local


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

MartinB said:


> I bought an MM from a charity shop BNIB for a fiver about 5 years ago. Used it with my Classic for a number of months and it was OK. It's somewhere in my parents' garage now byut predominently I use it for brewed coffee now.


What did you not like about it? Did it grind fine enough?


----------

